# Best way to soften water?



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

My water is very hard. What is the best way to lower it? I can't afford a RO unti at the moment. Do the water pillows really work? Any other really cheap effective ways?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Use RO water. Do you have a reason to soften the water?


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

You can use aquarium peat in your filter it will soften and acidify the water.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

No pillow softeners do not work. What are you doing to lower your ph? Luckily better stores sell r/o water for about .30 a gallon. Probably better off than having your own unit.You just beed to buy water containers which are $8-10 each. Also an additive called r/o right which replaces mineralization and any vitamins you like. I' changing my 50g over with water changes.
I read a different post of yours , is the difficulty in ph manipulation why you want to switch?


----------



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

You should be able to pick up an R/O unit for pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

FORDMAN, what is that thing in your picture?


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

It's two snails mating.


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

When I tested my water it came back as being very hard.


----------

